# EG2's and VZ Fishbowl-which is larger overall, spherically and vertical vision



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

The EG2s are much larger but to me they do not have enough vertical vision like the Fishbowls. The fishbowls are middle of the road between the EG2s and EG2.5s I liked the VonZippers most as they actually made me say WOW! They were absolutely awesome. I did not like the EG2s. I could still see the frame and the Fishbowls, all I saw was what I was looking for, not the goggles.


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

if you're deciding between the 2 for yourself, i'd suggest trying them on at your local shop. Even though one may be bigger and have a wider view it might fit like shit. I wish i had a bigger head because there's some sick goggles out there this year. I have to wear the smaller version of the smith IO's


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Problem for me as I live in Perth, Australia. Our only store supports the likes of Smith and Ripcurl, ha! Thanks again guys!


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Ya it blows buying any of that stuff online, it can look amazing and fit horrible. Just depends on your face. Are you ordering within Australia? You could always order both and return the one you don't like.
A lot of people seem to buy EG2s and sell em right away I wonder if they are just not that great or just so popular they are every where. Myself I like the POC lobes, I have a thing for those goggs.


----------

